# Cocoa Shells for Smoking?



## coco (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?  My wife said she heard on the radio...or somewhere about using cocoa shells to smoke foods.  I searched for a bit but only found articles on people smoking (inhaling) cocoa.

There is a chocolate factory near my wife's office in the city.  They sell their cocoa shells for use in garden mulch and such, so...supply is easy to come by.  :)


----------



## garand555 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know.  My concern would be whether or not the smoke is toxic.  Verify that it isn't (you can eat chocolate, but burning stuff can create other compounds that may or may not be bad for you,) then get something that doesn't cost a lot or take a whole lotta time and try that if you cannot find a definitive answer regarding the flavor that it imparts.  If it comes out OK, start experimenting.  If it comes out bad, go get something else for dinner and don't waste any more money.  That's how I'd roll anyway.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 25, 2011)

Chocolate is made from beans, I don't think there is much of a shell involved. Did your wife mean Coconut shell? There is a charcoal on the market made from them


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never heard of it. So give it shot and let us know how it turns out.


----------

